# X-Rite's i1Profiler 1.5.6 Released (For Retail Version of i1PRO2/i1Display Pro Meters)



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

* X-Rite i1Profiler 1.5.6 Release Notes

New for the 1.5.6 Release*

The following features and improvements have been added for this release:

i1Pro SDK Fix

Fixed a bug in the i1Pro SDK that caused slightly false measurement errors when calculating M1 (D50) & M2 (UVCut) spectral values. It is important to note that this issue did not affect M0 (tungsten only) measurements.

*General Application*

In addition, some incremental enhancements to the infrastructure of the product as well as the color engine have been implemented.

*Installation and Registration*

Administrative rights are required to install and uninstall the software.

Do not connect measurement devices until the software installation is complete and the system has restarted.

The i1Display Pro or the i1Pro 2 must be connected in order to register your i1Profiler solution.

*Minimum suggested hardware requirements:*

Macintosh®:

MacOS X 10.6.x, 10.7.x, 10.8.x and 10.9.x
All Operating Systems should have the latest updates installed
2GB RAM
Intel® Core 2 Duo Processor
2GB of available disk space
Powered USB Port
Monitor resolution of 1024x768 pixels or higher
Dual display support requires either 2 video cards or a dual head video card that supports dual video LUTs being loaded
Latest drivers for video card installed
DVD drive or high-speed Internet connection required for software install, download and automatic software update
User must have Administrator rights to install and uninstall the application

Windows®:

Microsoft® Windows® XP® 32 bit
Microsoft® Windows Vista® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 7® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 8® 32 or 64 bit
Microsoft® Windows 8.1® 32 or 64 bit
All Operating Systems should have the latest updates and Service Packs installed
2GB RAM
Intel® Core 2 Duo or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 or better CPU
2GB of available disk space
Powered USB Port
Monitor resolution of 1024x768 pixels or higher
Dual display support requires either 2 video cards or a dual head video card that supports dual video LUTs being loaded
Latest drivers for video card installed
Network adaptor installed and driver loaded
DVD drive or high-speed Internet connection required for software install, download and automatic software update
User must have Administrator rights to install and uninstall the application

*Known Issues*

The version of XRD being installed by i1Profiler causes an issue in ColorPort where targets containing partial rows cannot be read using the i1iO table. The instrument will measure the row, but the data does not come into ColorPort. This affects ColorPort 2.0 and later.

Profiling and optimizing profiles with very large patch sets (>3000) will require a very large amount of RAM. If profiling fails, reduce the amount of patches in the test chart.

Monitor calibration does not work when multiple monitors are in mirror mode (this issue affects Windows® installations only.) Special Note: On Windows XP, if a display is removed from a system, the operating system will put the primary display in mirror mode even though the secondary display has been removed. In this case, the user will get an enumeration error. This error can be dismissed and the user will still be able to make a profile.

If you have problems loading the display profile after it has been created or if the system cannot load the display LUTs, turn off Automatic Display Control (ADC) on the measurement page and try again.

i1Profiler uses OpenGL to display the profile’s 3D gamut. If you encounter a problem with the gamut preview, make sure that your video card drivers are up to date.

i1Profiler can import CGATS measurement files from other applications. However, the color engine has been optimized to work with the patch sets generated within i1Profiler. The profile quality from profiles made entirely within the i1Profiler workflow will exceed profiles made from legacy charts and measurements. In the case of CMYK+N profiles, some legacy patch sets may not even build a profile successfully. It is strongly recommended that users build new charts within i1Profiler for CMYK+N profiling.

If you are using Ambient Smart Light Control when making your display profile, expect to get higher Delta E values in Display QA. This function optimizes profiles for visual appearance based on measured ambient conditions not for minimal Delta E.

The i1ProfilerTray application looks for connected displays at launch. If you disconnect or connect a display, the i1ProfilerTray will not see the change until it is restarted, the user logs out or the system is restarted. On Windows the i1ProfilerTray can be restarted from the Programs\Startup menu, on Mac, the tray is located in the same folder as the i1Profiler application.

The application may lose its connection to a measurement device if the computer goes into sleep or hibernation mode. If this happens, disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.

Installation of older applications that use the previous version of X-Rite Device Services may cause i1Profiler to not connect with devices or to not launch. If this occurs, reinstall i1Profiler to restore the latest Device Services.

If you encounter any problems connecting to your measurement device, please disconnect and reconnect the device to restore the connection.

Make sure your i1iSis power button is on when you connect the USB cable. If you connect with the button off, then turn the power on, the i1iSis will not be seen.

The i1iO device does not support single row charts.

Download Link


----------

